# Helpless girl :( evap leak cause rough idle and fuel smell??



## jessb (Aug 26, 2013)

Please help!! 

I noticed the smell of fuel a couple weeks back and my car always had a rough idle, which I think has gotten worse but my fiancé tells me it's in my head.

It idles rough only when I am on the breaks at a stop light or something, it goes away when I am driving and when I am in park. The fuel smell is after I park and walk by where the gas door is. It never drips anywhere. I have tried putting cardboard under it and it is always bone dry. 

I had a check engine light come on that read evap canister leak, but he cleared the code and it hasn't come back. 

Is this ok to drive? I really do not want to put anymore money into this car, I just need it to last me another couple months. I read that if you have an evap leak it is ok to drive but you won't pass emissions. I am not worried about that at all, as I said I only need the car to last a couple more months. 

I would appreciate some feedback !!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just curious, but how long has this rough idle existed? Also, what maintenance have you done to the vehicle, i.e. tune-up, cap and rotor button, etc.? It is fairly common on an older vehicle to have a fuel smell near the filler itself, so I would not be too concerned about that aspect of it. Now, if you are smelling fuel from within the vehicle, that I would be concerned about.


----------



## jessb (Aug 26, 2013)

It's always been a little rough but lately it's been worse, vibrating hard that I can even feel on the floor. But like I said, only when it's in drive and I'm on the brakes, like at a stop light. 

I get an oil change every 3000 miles and fix what's broken when the problem occurs. I am going to be honest here and say in the two years I have had it I haven't gotten a tune up.


----------



## jessb (Aug 26, 2013)

A couple of people told me to try fuel injector cleaner?? Does that sound right?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jessb said:


> I get an oil change every 3000 miles and fix what's broken when the problem occurs. I am going to be honest here and say in the two years I have had it I haven't gotten a tune up.


Begin by replacing the spark plugs and air filter. It's possible that the injectors are dirty. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------



## jessb (Aug 26, 2013)

rogoman said:


> Begin by replacing the spark plugs and air filter. It's possible that the injectors are dirty. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.



Had the spark plugs checked and was told they are fine, also air filter is less than a month old. 

Will try to run cleaner through injectors. A few people told me that could be it. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If memory serves, most import brands actually recommend you don't use an over-the-counter* fuel injector or fuel treatment cleaner. This is because the components in the solution itself can cause fuel injector o-ring deteoriation. Also, have you checked your distributor cap and rotor button? It is a VERY overlooked part of your engine's ignition system, and is often skipped to save money and time. Thirdly, again if memory serves, the Altima KA24DE is notorious for intake gasket leaks that can cause a rough idle at lower rpms. A way to check for this is a can of ether (starting fluid), and spraying the seam between the intake and cylinder head when the engine is idling. If the rpms raise, you have a leak. Note: this can be hazardous, so make sure you don't spray this fluid on anything hot (i.e. exhaust manifold).

* this caution does not apply to commercial fuel injector or fuel system cleanings.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jessb said:


> I noticed the smell of fuel a couple weeks back and my car always had a rough idle.
> It idles rough only when I am on the breaks at a stop light or something, it goes away when I am driving and when I am in park. The fuel smell is after I park and walk by where the gas door is. It never drips anywhere. I have tried putting cardboard under it and it is always bone dry.
> 
> I had a check engine light come on that read evap canister leak, but he cleared the code and it hasn't come back.
> ...


The EVAP leak code may be due to a bad gas cap. Also inspect all the hoses around the evap canister which is in the area of the fuel tank.

The rough idle can be caused by some of the following:

- Bad spark plug(s).
- Bad ignition wire.
- Bad distributor cap/rotor.
- Weak cylinder. Perform a compression test on all cylinders to try to isolate a weak cylinder.
- Dirty fuel injector.
- Idle setting too low. The idle speed should be around 700 rpm with the A/T in neutral.
- Major vacuum leak in the intake system. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a FULL vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. You may have a bad gasket; spray a water mist around the gasket area while watching the vacuum gauge for changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## '98 Altima OWNER (Sep 9, 2013)

Had similar issue a couple months back try replacing Max Flow Sensor, around $300 new or junk yard around $40.


----------

